# BQ Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt defekt?



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich habe nun seit fast 2 Jahren ein BQ Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt. Ich hatte schon kurz nach dem Kauf immer wieder Probleme mit meiner GPU und sporatische Bootloops. Mit der mittlerweile 7ten GPU gibt es immer noch Probleme. Auch RAM-OC ist absolut nicht möglich, mögen die Werte noch so sicher sein. 
Sobald ich den PC auslaste durch beispielsweise Spielen, habe ich ein Brummen auf der Soundkarte, welches sowohl andere im TemaSpeak als auch ich höre. Selbst das abschirmen der Soundkarte hat nix gebracht.

Nachdem ich nun im Sommer einen Plattformwechsel (1155 -> 2011-3) vollzogen habe, bestehen die Probleme weiterhin. Die zwei einzigen Komponenten, die ich mitgenommen habe, sind SSD und PSU.

Wie lange würde es den Dauern, wenn ich das Netzteil zur Überprüfung einsenden würde? 

Gruß
Pseudoephedrin


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Pseudoephedrin,

zur Zeit ist aufgrund der Feiertage sehr viel los, da musst  Du mit einer etwas längeren Bearbeitungszeit rechnen. Wirklich ärgerlich, wenn etwas nicht ordentlich funktioniert bitte immer gleich melden. In den ersten 12 Monaten hätten wir Dir das Netzteil im Express-Austausch ersetzen können. Da Du ja nun scheinbar jede Komponente ausgetauscht hast wird es wohl leider wirklich am Netzteil liegen.

Natürlich kannst Du Dein Netzteil sofort einschicken. Etwas kürzere Bearbeitungszeiten wird es jedoch schon in 2 - 3 Wochen geben, wenn es für Dich den entscheidenen Unterschied macht.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Das hätte ich wirklich tun sollen, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Die 2-3 Wochen kann ich auch noch warten, bis jetzt konnte ich imnerhin damit leben.

Wäre eine Kontaktaufnahme via Email ratsamer oder würde ein Anruf genügen?

Gruß
Pseudoephedrin


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

Anruf wäre perfekt, dann kann man immer gleich alles abklären


----------

